# Few plowing pics.



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Few qucik pics form the 3" storm we had last night, didn't have too much time to get alot of pics.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

One more.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice Skid loader


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Ah for me its like going from a caddy to a pinto, last one I ran was a S250 with 2 speed. That thing is whimpy and so slow :crying: but it does the job.


----------

